# Final of Football World Cup. Security of VIP guests and the theme of the apocalypse.



## iseidon (Mar 4, 2022)

Fighters of the invisible front (vk rus + photo). Literally and figuratively.

At the Euro, I didn't notice any such security measures. Apparently, the World Cup finals are attended by some important people from the very top (and I'm not talking about public politicians), who need to provide such security. Agents of special units (the most special ones) began to appear only in 2002 (I have not noticed them in 1998). It is possible that in 2002 there was a purely decorative function, but I do not believe in coincidence. In 2006, for some reason there were only 3 agents. And they weren't wearing hats. But in 2010 and 2014, there was a serious crew. For some reason, they had the right half of their faces covered. That wasn't there in 2018. But in 2018, they were shown coming out, so there was no doubt that they were agents.



In the award moments, you can see a number of agents patrolling the scene (you can see that they have developed peripheral vision), and a number of agents looking at one point and/or making hand motions with their fingers. To me, this suggests that they are providing security for a high-profile guest or guests on a different level than our usual material one. In 2002, 2010, 2014, 2018 they have headgear present. Unlikely, just for fun. Either there is something hidden underneath it. Or it's hindering something. The lack of headgear in 2006 and the small number of agents can be explained by the fact that the World Cup was held in a Western country where they feel safer.

The apocalyptic symbolism at the 2018 World Cup doesn't seem like nonsense anymore. If current events unfold, it is likely that the World Cup could be the last.

From my old post (vk rus + photo).

About 3 years ago on one of the "mental" sites

Чемпионат Мира 2018. Магия, символизм и взгляд из многомерности (rus)

there was information about observers in the FIFA symbols for the 2018 FIFA World Cup. I didn't pay much attention to it then, because I was more under the impression of how they openly demonstrated the Tartar theme. But now, when I was watching a video about fractals, waves and crystals - I noticed that those very observers (or begging, in water, for help, if we take apocalypse as a theme, which makes sense, given what's happening after the World Cup) are all over the place.

Interesting. If you could subtract all the nonsense that's being spread on such topics, you could do that, but as it is... Better to just put it aside.

Does it overlap with the themes of Fringe (serial), The Adjustment Bureau (2011) and The Visitors ("V")? I don't know, but there's definitely something there.

Video showing the award process.

2002, 2006 (2:33:40), 2010 (1:05:38), 2014, 2018.

UPD. Photo.


Spoiler: Photo 1. Award.



2002




2006



2010



2014



2018








Spoiler: Photo 2. Video intro FIFA 2018 WC.


----------



## Safranek (Mar 15, 2022)

One of those things that makes you go.... hmm.


----------



## iseidon (Mar 15, 2022)

Safranek said:


> One of those things that makes you go.... hmm.


Can you explain the meaning of the phrase. I don't understand it.


----------



## Marko (Mar 15, 2022)

This thread is quite amusing indeed


----------



## Safranek (Mar 16, 2022)

iseidon said:


> Can you explain the meaning of the phrase. I don't understand it.


It simply means that its a subject that makes one think.


----------



## iseidon (Mar 16, 2022)

Safranek said:


> It simply means that its a subject that makes one think.



I see. To me, as a native Russian speaker, such a phrase seems logically similar to saying "f### you" ("idi (go) nakhu#). That's why I asked.

Now, I realize the point is to move on with the theory.

Thank you.

UPD.

By the way, note that the clip is edited so that the hands are up (or silhouette) not only of the "observers", but also of the other objects in the scenes.


----------



## Marko (Mar 16, 2022)

I think that it is amazing you even thought of those women that they could be agents. This thread is very interesting and I for one would like to see it developed as you might be into something.


----------



## iseidon (Mar 16, 2022)

Marko said:


> I think that it is amazing you even thought of those women that they could be agents. This thread is very interesting and I for one would like to see it developed as you might be into something.


When I watched the final of the 2018 World Cup, I remember very well the moment when Philipp Lahm came out with the cup to the music of Split Tiësto.

I still have that moment (the scene) in my head. And behind Lam came the women. And I noticed that they didn't look very much like models, who are only needed to hold the medals on a tray. Their gait and figures speak of physical special training. When the awards ceremony was going on, I noticed that they were looking around the perimeter (some were using peripheral vision), which doesn't seem like typical behavior for models either.

Later (about two years later), I noticed their hand movements (since I practice this kind of thing myself).

Then I looked at the awards of the other finals. And I saw a similar picture at other World Cup finals before 2002.

At this point, I have come to the conclusion that either the head of FIFA or a set of VIP guests (who are together in the outdoor area) are protected in this way.


----------



## iseidon (Mar 19, 2022)

By the way, "Z" is the last letter of the alphabet. Now this letter is actively used in Russia (as well as the "V", which has several military meanings, plus "V" can be interpreted as hands raised up for salvation).





In Ukraine - President Zelensky (who went under the brand of "Ze" for the presidential elections in Ukraine).

The whole world now sees the letter "Z" from all screens. Perhaps this is a warning to those who can see?

Couple this with the fact that apocalypse symbolism was actively used at the 2018 World Cup.

The conclusion is disappointing.

But it is just food for thought...

UPD.

And the Luzhniki... It's just a "coincidence" (or not).


----------



## iseidon (Mar 29, 2022)

«V» can also mean «visitors» (serial: old and new).

«Z» can denote the «zombie apocalypse» (or its counterpart).

Please remember and understand that these are only hypotheses.


----------



## iseidon (Apr 1, 2022)

The Qatar World Cup mascot looks suspiciously like a ghost. Perhaps it signifies a World Cup that won't happen.

Plus the symbolism of the apocalypse again. Even the mascot, hands raised up (conditional).



 

 




UPD.

There is also a clip of the official song of the World Cup in Qatar. The beginning of the clip reminded me of the movie Upside Down (2012).





At the end of the clip, the city is in its place.





Look up what "Haya" means in Islam. It is possible that it is a mockery of Western values. Or vice versa. A mockery of Islamic values. Only time will tell.


----------



## iseidon (Apr 2, 2022)

By the way. Under the territory of Luzhniki Park runs Babylon Brook (rus). If the apocalypse happens and the 2022 World Cup does not take place, we will have a situation in which the last match was held at Babylon.

Hypothetically, we can assume that the Tower of Babel was on the site of Luzhniki Stadium. And the stadium was built on the foundations of the tower. But this is only a hypothesis.

UPD.

As part of this hypothesis, I assume that there were many Towers of Babel all over the world. On their foundations (or place) are built the largest stadiums.


----------



## iseidon (Apr 15, 2022)

I was watching a soccer video just now. In the clues to the video, something familiar popped up.












I remember that 2006 championship well (since it was my first tournament in which I watched all the matches), but for some reason that element didn't come to mind.


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 15, 2022)

There was a Netflix film last summer called "The Tomorrow War", where it goes to show that during the football World Cup in Qatar 2022 people from the future teleported in the middle of the game, to draft people from the present into a future war. 
I thought to add this into the mix.


----------



## iseidon (May 8, 2022)

The U.S. Consulate finally got the territory of the Republican Stadium (rus; StreetView) in Chisinau. On May 5, there was news of the ratification of the agreement of July 12, 2019 (rus). Earlier, on April 28, a memorandum was signed (rus). Its ratification gives the right to buy land to build a new U.S. Embassy headquarters in Chisinau.

Apparently, there is something under the stadium (this is to say, why stadiums are a military target). About a year ago, there was news (rus) that the U.S. was planning to build an intelligence center in Moldova. And a year and a half ago, there was news (rus) about the Moldovan parliament's refusal to hand over the territory where the stadium is located.


----------



## iseidon (May 26, 2022)

Possible connection with the goddess Tanit (Tinit; based on this name, there may be a connection with the film and the palindrome Tenet). 




SH Archive - The Phoenicians Once Ruled the World. They still do today!


----------



## iseidon (May 29, 2022)

How much symbolism...

The judges' uniform from the firm Macron. The firm's logo in the form of an apocalyptic symbol. The president of France is Macron.

The final was held in Paris. Paris is one of the culprits of the Trojan War. The Stade de France is the stadium of liberty. Instead of the final in St. Petersburg on Krestovsky (cross - crossroad - spin-conversion - limited choice) stadium. Gazprom Arena. G is a symbol of Freemasonry and modern globalism.

"PEACE-МИР(world and peace)" is written on the ball (thank you for the advertising of the Russian banking system and the promotion of the Russian language; the Russian leadership can draw certain conclusions).

For two hours, the millionaires kicked the world and peace on Earth.

Perhaps the victory of the banking (JP Morgan and Bank of America) Royal (Spanish Crown) Football Club Real over the banking (Standard and Chartered) Corporate (Fenway Sports Group) Football Club Liverpool also has a hidden meaning.

UPD.

The day before yesterday in the cartoon there was this (especially interesting was the way Bale walked into the frame; usually, this is a technique used to get some information across).




It's a reference to a football meme, but a broader context is possible. Basilisk is a stolen story and is labeled "in that order".


----------



## iseidon (Jun 19, 2022)

Can you imagine if the acute phase begins on November 30 (I love myself too much)?

In order of assumption / brainstorm / intuition / feeling.

Phoenix (death as the beginning of the resurrection cycle), Ophiuchus (eternal change of cycles; the superdivine number 13), St. Andrew's Day.

In Germany, it could start on November 9 (hello to my brother) to pay homage to history.

All in all, I pray to the Universe that this branch will remain only an assumption. I pray to the Universe that nothing terrible will happen in the world.


----------



## Tudor (Dec 18, 2022)

Bump
Bump


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## feralimal (Dec 18, 2022)

I think there was a lot of moon symbolism on show - the moon's analemma (figure of 8) was the logo (given the colour and shape), and it also became the shape of the podium at the award ceremony.




There seems to be some sort of crowning going on too, the football *messi*ah being crowned as the King of Football, in a special gown.


I also note that the scores were 3-3 after extra time, on this the 22nd world cup (its also 88 year old).


----------



## Prolix (Dec 19, 2022)

I'm extremely disappointed with the result.

Humans from the future conspicuously failed to show up so as to start drafting us to 2051 in order to save them.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 19, 2022)

I am sad to see Iseidon has left the site. I always found his contributions interesting.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Just (Dec 19, 2022)

Did you see Emilio Martinez from Argentina who won the golden glove trophy hold it towards his groin - looked very much like the baphomet statue? Or just a rude gesture to the Qatari officials as the MSN suggested?


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 19, 2022)

Just said:


> Did you see Emilio Martinez from Argentina who won the golden glove trophy hold it towards his groin - looked very much like the baphomet statue? Or just a rude gesture to the Qatari officials as the MSN suggested?


Just trolling on his part, imo. In the meantime the only satanic thing I saw is the Qatargate and its relation to NGOs and mass migration supported by leftists like _Micron _who don't care a bit about Africa and are only interested in money, low cost workers and suppression of the identities of the native people of Europe.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWJISwqyFus_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-C8ogD6E8c_

Obviously when she talks about France and 'a certain kind of Europeans' it's the *. _ _ _*


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Dec 20, 2022)

Just said:


> Did you see Emilio Martinez from Argentina who won the golden glove trophy hold it towards his groin - looked very much like the baphomet statue? Or just a rude gesture to the Qatari officials as the MSN suggested?


Resident Villa fan here. Its just Martinez being Martinez, he does that sort of thing all the time. Nice guy though.


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 22, 2022)

Soccer Imitates Life​By Henry Kissinger

June 29, 1986
https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...es-life/9458bd3c-4c43-4db0-9497-a0135e62988d/

I have been an avid soccer fan ever since my youth in Fuerth, a soccer-mad city in southern Germany, which for some inexplicable reason won three championships in a three-year period. My father despaired of a son who preferred to stand for two hours (there were very few seats) watching a soccer game rather than sit in comfort at the opera or be protected from the elements in a museum.

Soccer evokes extraordinary passions, especially during the quadrennial World Cup competition now drawing to a close for 1986. It has been estimated that the Brazilian gross national product suffers a loss of hundreds of millions of dollars for every day Brazil plays because its rabid fans sit before television sets or radios. I am sure statistics in other soccer citadels are comparable.

Soccer lends itself to a competition of national teams because it requires an extraordinary combination of individual skill, teamwork and strategic sense. Since there are 11 players engaged in continuous action, each game produces its own tactical necessities that must be solved through improvisation on the playing field.

This was true even in my youth, when soccer was much less complex and much more oriented to the offensive. Then there were five forwards, three midfield players, two fullbacks and a goalie. The offense being numerically superior to the defense, goals were much more frequent than they are now.

By the late 1930s managers sought to overcome this advantage by assigning the center half to shadow the opposing center forward. The creation of three de facto fullbacks constricted the attack that since time immemorial had been built around the center forward. In the early 1950s the *Hungarians *showed how to overwhelm this defense by turning their center forward into a decoy. He would move to the sidelines or back toward the midfield, thus drawing the shadowing defensive player out of position and creating an empty space in front of the goal.

But as in military strategy, every offensive maneuver in soccer evokes a compensating defensive move. The answer to the roving center forward was a zone defense; defensive players were required to cover a certain area regardless of which attacking player was located there. Total soccer was invented shortly afterward; all players had to be able to defend as well as attack and to shift from one mode to the other with extreme rapidity.

The modern style of soccer in fact emphasizes defense -- with a few exceptions such as Brazil, Argentina and France. The basic alignment has become four defensive and four midfield players; the forwards have shrunk to two. These massed defenses can in general be overcome only by rapid thrusts emphasizing very accurate passing. The result is a very tactical game whose complexity makes it a fascinating reflection of national attitudes.

The styles of play of leading soccer powers -- West Germany, Brazil, Italy and England -- illustrate this point.

*West Germany* is, with Italy and Brazil, the most successful team of the modern era. West German soccer entered the postwar era with no particular legacy. Postwar Germany's newly professional soccer being as novel as the frontiers of the state it represents, it could adopt total soccer with a vengeance. The German national team plays soccer the way its General Staff prepared for war; its games are meticulously planned; each player is skilled in both attack and defense. Intricate pass patterns evolve, starting wherever possible right in front of the German goal. Anything achievable by human foresight, careful preparation and hard work is accounted for.

And there have been great successes. Of the last six World Cups, Germany has won two; was second twice; third once and out of the running only in 1978. At the same time the German national team suffers from the same disability as the famous Schlieffen plan on which German strategy in World War I was based. There is a limit to human foresight; psychological stress on those charged with executing excessively complex maneuvers cannot be calculated in advance.

If the German team falls behind, or if its intricate approach yields no results, its game is shadowed by the underlying national premonition that in the end even the most dedicated effort will go unrewarded; by the nightmare that ultimately fate is cruel, a nightmare reinforced by the knowledge that the German media are unmerciful when their always high expectations go unfulfilled. The impression is unavoidable that the Germans' often outstanding national soccer team has not brought a proportionate amount of joy to a people that may not in its heart of hearts believe that joy is its ultimate national destiny.

*Brazil *suffers no such inhibitions. Its national teams are an assertion that virtue without joy is a contradiction in terms. Brazilian teams display a contagious exuberance; Brazilian fans cheer on to the ecstatic beat of samba bands. Brazil always has the most acrobatic players; the individuals one cannot forget, whatever the outcome of the match.

But, as in Brazil's political institutions, this individualism is combined with an extraordinary ability to make the practical arrangements required for effective national performance. As a result, Brazil has appeared in more World Cups and won more than any other team. It was eliminated in the quarter finals of the current competition partly as a result of an egregious seeding, which placed Italy, the old World Cup holder, France, the European champion, and two potential champions, Brazil and West Germany, into the same half of a sudden-death elimination round, while the other half contained only one team, Argentina, that has ever been in the final four.

To be sure, the Brazilians, being human, cannot avoid some weaknesses. The players sometimes are so intoxicated by their brilliant maneuvers that they occasionally forget that the purpose of the exercise is to score goals. And I have never seen an outstanding Brazilian goalkeeper. Perhaps the reason is that the task is too lonely; the goalkeeper, after all, has to stay put while his teammates enjoy themselves tracing clever pass patterns on the turf. Or perhaps the only purely defensive assignment on a team offends the Brazilian self-image.

The fact remains that a Brazilian team on the attack -- which is most of the time -- looks like a samba band at carnival time. Wave after wave of yellow shirts roll against the opposing goal until the opposition is overwhelmed without being humiliated: in the end it is no disgrace to be defeated by a team whose style no one else can imitate.

*Italy*'s record places it among the top teams of world soccer despite the fact that it fell victim to the same absurd seeding as Brazil. The Italian style of soccer reflects the national conviction forged by the vicissitudes of an ancient history that the grim struggle for survival must be based on a careful husbanding of energy for the main task. It presupposes a correct assessment of the character of the opponent, paired with an unostentatious and matter-of-fact perseverance that obscures the many intricate levels on which the competition takes place.

The initial objective of Italian teams is to force the opponent out of his game plan, to wreck his concentration and to induce him to abandon his preferred style. In the early stages of a match the Italian team tends to look destructive and purely defensive -- a style achievable only by extreme toughness and discipline. But once the Italian team has imposed its pattern, it can play some of the most effective, even beautiful soccer in the world -- though it will never waste energy simply on looking good.

The World Cup of 1982 is a case in point. In the first round Italy conserved its energy by playing three execrable draws. But in the sudden-death competition Italy first so frustrated Argentina's dashing style of attack that the outstanding Argentine player, Maradona, was ejected for assaulting one of his Italian tormentors. In the next game, against Brazil, Italy exploited Brazil's penchant for the all-out offensive to win with quick-breaking counterattacks. In the final Italy rattled the German team by abandoning its usual defensive tactic and prevailing with an all-out attack.

No discussion of national styles in soccer can be complete without some reference to *England*. Before World War II and for nearly a decade afterward, England was clearly the dominant soccer power. I say England, because for purposes of international soccer, the United Kingdom fields four teams: England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland. No doubt a single United Kingdom team using the best players from each would be more formidable; in international competition English clubs that can use players from all over the British Isles do much better than the national team.

But the decline in the fortunes of the English national soccer team is, in my view, primarily due to the refusal to adapt to the tactics of the modern era. Before World War II the English team overwhelmed its opponents with speed, power and condition. It specialized in rapid thrusts down the sidelines and high crosses that their forwards headed toward the goal with remarkable power. But as defenses massed, the English quick-breaking style lost much of its effectiveness; as most of Europe went over to professional soccer, the advantage of superior condition eroded. Yet England refused to adapt its tactical plan to the passing game, which is needed to break open the modern defense.

The English national team had never lost a game at home until 1954, when Hungary prevailed with its roving center forward. Since then, the English team has gradually declined. It is steady, reliable, tough. It never yields to panic. It is never defeated one-sidedly. It achieves everything attainable by character and tenacity.

Regrettably -- because I thought the pre-World War II game was more fun to watch -- it has also been somewhat pedantic and stereotyped, as if in nostalgic thrall to a bygone era. England has never won a European championship; it has prevailed only once in the World Cup and that was 20 years ago playing before its own fans. All of us who enjoy England's muscular game will hope that England's relative success in the current World Cup heralds a genuine revival.

In short, the World Cup arouses such passions because it involves both an athletic competition and a contest of national styles. It can be no accident that the most offensive-minded and elegant European team is *France*, which only recently has become a soccer power. Or that no team from a communist country has ever reached the finals of the World Cup (except Hungary in 1954) or even the last four; too much stereotyped planning destroys the creativity indispensable for effective national soccer.

Soccer has never taken hold in the United States partly because neither a national team nor a national style has been encouraged. Still, as an unreconstructed soccer fan, I hope that another attempt to popularize the sport will be made, perhaps by holding the next World Cup slated for the Western Hemisphere (in 1994) in this country.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kissinger forgot to talk about the Jewish team.


----------

